# Stihl FS 96 String Trimmer Coil Replacement



## pilot (May 13, 2006)

Hey all,
I have a question about replacing the coil on my old FS96 Stihl string trimmer. Can anybody help meis this a comlecated job or is it easy? Is there anyplace to get exploded views of this trimmer? Any help would be great. I am not even sure where to start. But I had a local dealer out to do some warranty work on a tractor and he said it was an easy job.

Thanks,
Pilot


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

Yes it's a EZ job to replace a coil.It's right by the flywheel,two torx headed screws and it's off.Be sure to gap the distance between the flywheel and the coil at 0.06 to 0.10,or the thickness of a business card.

If you do find there is a place to get PDF files on Stihl products let me know,I've been looking for years.

my email is [email protected]


----------



## parttime11 (Apr 22, 2006)

[Be sure to gap the distance between the flywheel and the coil at 0.06 to 0.10,or the thickness of a business card.

.business card? in southern wv, I was lucky to find a dollar bill to gap the coil, but I guess a business card would work. lol


----------



## ahrenbulldozer (Aug 3, 2009)

*FS 96 Stihl coil*

Hello! I am desperately looking for a part for my FS 96 Stihl weedeater. I bought this weedeater in the late 80s and had good use of it. It is still in excellent condition. Everywhere I called said that the part is obsolete. I am trying to find an ignition coil or module to fix my weedeater. If you know where I can find one that would fit my weedeater, please let me know. I would truly appreciate it!


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

I just checked my Stihl suppliers site and that coil is long gone ... You may be able to  locate one on ebay. Looking at the parts breakdown that coil was also used on the old fs 90's. I may have one of those as a parts unit around our shop I need to check in the am. But you can also try this guy he has alot of obsolete stuff.
Ron's Saw Shop
Street: 197 10th Street Northwest
Watertown, sd 57201-3216
Phone: (605) 882-1234


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

The one I have at the shop is an old fs 80 and the coil is bad anyway sorry.


----------



## ahrenbulldozer (Aug 3, 2009)

*FS Weedeater part*

Thanks for replying and trying to help me out. I will contact the man in SD and see if he has the part. I sure hope someone somewhere has that one last part so I can continue to use it a couple more years. Thanks again for all your help. :0)


----------

